# Frostwolf - Soldiers of Empire (Allianz) suchen weitere Member!



## Leilax (12. November 2007)

Die Soldies of Empire suchen neue Mitglieder

Auch nach längerem Bestehen unserer Gilde möchten wir nicht rosten und suche deshalb frischen Wind für unsere "Streitkräfte" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unsere Gilde kämpft auf dem Frostwolf-PvP-Realm auf Seiten der Allianz.

Wir suchen freundliche, motivierte Spieler, mit mindestens einem Charakter der Stufe 70. Rasse und Klasse sind freigestellt, Heiler werden bevorzugt aufgenommen.
Weiterhin solltet ihr 16 Jahre oder älter sein und gepflegte Umgangsformen besitzten.

Neben regelmäßigen Teilnahmen an Raids (zwei bis drei pro Woche erwünscht) bieten wir euch eine Community um beispielsweise fähige Gruppen für (heroische) Instanzen zu finden und euer Fortkommen im Spiel zu sichern.
Teamfähigkeit und Zuverlässigkeit sind dabei äußerst wünschenswert.

Derzeit raiden wir präferiert in Karazhan oder bei größerer Teilnehmerzahl in Gruuls Unterschlupf. Wir benutzten ein DKP-System zur gerechten Gegenstandsverteilung.

Das Akzeptieren und Einhalten des Gildencodex [2] ist Aufnahmebedingung.

Bei Fragen wendet euch an Xipho, Leilax oder nutzt unsere Webseite [1].

Vielleicht bis bald, bei den Soldies of Empire!


[1] http://www.soldiers-of-empire.de
[2] http://85.25.140.66/-=AVM-WebDesign/2008-S...page/page.php?6


----------

